# Does anyone else have a perfect nexus?



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to ask this but on so many forums I see so many threads about nexi that have broken buttons, display issues, charging issues, etc. Does anyone else have a phone that seems to be perfect? I take my phone to the gym and it gets covered in sweat, I flash ROMs and have no issues, I drop it on concrete and it's fine. Am I the only one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine is fine and a majority are. However, you just only hear about issues when something goes wrong and there are some that just keep getting them sadly as well.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine works just fine. Only problem I have is when it heats up real good. My Netflix sound and video is all fuk3d. Turn it off for a few then its fine. I'm not talking extremely hot either. Anyone have this problem? Happens across different roms and kernels. Hardeware? Also happens on the stock video player.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope, I don't think you are the only one. Just most people don't start threads on perfect phones. Just mainly when issues occur. Mine keeps 4G better than my Razr did. It is in a case, been dropped a few times, but nothing major. Charging port works great, headphone jack is good, buttons are fine and no rattling. I have bootlooped a few times, most likely due to a bad ROM download or user error, not the phone. It is a Chinese not Korean made one so I don't know if that makes a different.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Perfect Nexus in ever way here. By no means is the device perfect. But to me it's close.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Really my only complaint is when I want to watch a youtube video or something. The speaker is soooo much quieter than my girlfriend's iphone 4s. But other than that, no problems.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I have two. One for me and one for my son. Both flawless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine has never given me a single issue.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine has never given me a problem and I got it day one. Signal was good and only got better with newer radios, never data drops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mines been perfect since I bought it the day after release.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

As perfect as it gets. Speaker volume sucks. But that's normal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

No problems with mine. Just cosmetic damages from being dropped a few times, but everything works great. 
Consider me a satisfied customer.


----------



## steelyglint (Apr 15, 2012)

Gsm Nexus bought the week of release. No screen protector and not so much as a mark on it. Lost track of the roms that have been flashed :-D

What's really odd is that I've yet to see anyone else with one in Ireland. Maybe I need to get out more









It does still get jealous looks, mostly from iphone users squinting at their tiny little screens!

.... I have to return some video tapes....


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Mine works just fine. Only problem I have is when it heats up real good. My Netflix sound and video is all fuk3d. Turn it off for a few then its fine. I'm not talking extremely hot either. Anyone have this problem? Happens across different roms and kernels. Hardeware? Also happens on the stock video player.


 Anyone?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Got mine on release day at VZW and it's been perfect except for all the scars from dropping it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

VZW release day nexus is perfect.

The 2 gsm gnex's I got a couple weeks ago were crap.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had 3, 1 VZW and 2 GSM, all have been fine.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

After trading it in four times, it works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine is perfect. Haven't had a problem since Day 1--by that, I mean the first day they were released.


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

My Play Store GSM version has been a real delight! Massively happy with my decision and my GNex!


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought mine was perfect till I seen I had the burn in issues from keeping my brightness on max since I bought the phone in Dec. It wasn't bad but I sent it to Samsung instead of going through Verizon and getting a crappy replacement. Its on its way back to me as I type this.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wicozani said:


> My Play Store GSM version has been a real delight! Massively happy with my decision and my GNex!


Wish I could say the same. After what I had to go through with Google Play Store & Samsung, I will NEVER buy anything from the Play Store again. I spent no less than 10 hours on the phone with both companies trying to get stuff sorted out. I finally got everything sorted out yesterday (hopefully), after 3 weeks of hell.

I'm ashamed at how horrible the service was with Google Play & their lack of knowledge/support for the Galaxy Nexus. They even gave the wrong information at least 3 times, causing me to make an unnecessary call (an hour long) to Samsung.

A third-party retailer will be how I get my Nexus' from now on.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine is working just fine and I'm on my original. How lucky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

FWIW, I love my GNex. The form factor is unique and slim. The screen is excellent. Of course, I can't deny the bad battery life, nor the very soft speaker phone, or even the slippery finish of the paint. But, I do love it, despite the flaws.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Bought mine opening day and no problems at all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine has minor image retention but that's only on extreme white on black background.
and I'm pretty sure my charger is having issues, either that or the USB port, can't tell.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

1 VZW, 1 GSM, both have been good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wavehunter (Aug 10, 2012)

My Gnex LTE has been trouble free. I do get much better battery now then I did when it was stock.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mines not had any problems at all since day one. I guess I got lucky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine is just fine. I'm surprised because I've been through a few Droids and even more Thunderbolts. This is the first one I haven't had to send back to Verizon.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine in March. No issues whatsoever. Flashed countless ROMs, mods, themes, my own mods and 2 themes. I've gone to the extreme side with it a couple times with no issues. It collects dirt from work all the time also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had two perfect ones. I sold my first to get a rezound and went back and bought another one.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes.
Perfect.


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

The phone's been perfect... the only hiccups were caused by me.


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Two perfect ones here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I went through 6 replacements before I got a perfect one. I've had it for about a month and a half now.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

2nd nexus since Feb. No issues for me. 1st one had a defective volume rocker so it was replaced with a new unit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reissgrant (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine's perfect. Use it all day, in my car for music / gps and at the gym 3x a week for music. Running jelly belly ROM with no issues!

Tapatalkin'


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

100% perfect also


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

100% perfection here, It has become a part of me. I use it to monitor everything from my training to biking, Work all my scheduling needs. Also as a phone.







. I barely even touch my computer or my tablet anymore. I get all day battery life. I will not be needing to update phones anytime soon. Greatest Smartphone Made so far. Imho.

AOKP's Latest, Franco Kernel milestone 5
JustinBean's inverted gAPPS,

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

mine's treated me great for the past seven months.. it's perfect hardware wise... when i first got it.. data drops all the time... it was insane.. new radios came out.. flashed them.. and never really had a problem since...


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Mind use to get real hot got a replacement and it got hot too so I try several ROMs and now I on codename ROM and my gnex run great it don't even get hot anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had my GNex since release day, and aside from screen burn-in where my soft keys live, it has been perfect.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

My Gnex has been perfect ever since I got it in March. Dropped it, spilled liquid on it, and general handling hasn't posed any problems yet lol. My only bad luck device so far has been the Nexus 7 :-( On my 2nd one right now, and going to be exchanging it again. Speakers blown on both within a week of purchasing so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

raider5oh said:


> I thought mine was perfect till I seen I had the burn in issues from keeping my brightness on max since I bought the phone in Dec. It wasn't bad but I sent it to Samsung instead of going through Verizon and getting a crappy replacement. Its on its way back to me as I type this.


Did you get your phone back? Never thought Samsung would replace the screen for that 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine is perfect and so is my girlfriend's. Mine was bought on launch day and hers two weeks later.


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

raider5oh said:


> I thought mine was perfect till I seen I had the burn in issues from keeping my brightness on max since I bought the phone in Dec. It wasn't bad but I sent it to Samsung instead of going through Verizon and getting a crappy replacement. Its on its way back to me as I type this.


Maybe someone else replied, but keep your GNex's brightness at 50% and no more. Read a few of the Gnex color messages, and you'll learn how to dial in the color with the brightness at 50%. It was worth the several hours I spent, and now my colors are much better than stock (when I first received my GNex)!


----------



## robbymueller (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't do that whole sweat on phone thing at the gym. Broke 1 phone & 2 iPods that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

robbymueller said:


> Don't do that whole sweat on phone thing at the gym. Broke 1 phone & 2 iPods that way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How much are you sweating?







Enough to cause water damage? haha


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

The guy I train with destroyed two phones by sweating. Made all the senors for the water go off. My nexus works great in its otterbox.


----------



## section 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

VZN Nexus that I picked up on its release date.

Everything is perfect, except I have some screen burn. It's looks like a really faint yellowish horizontal line near the very top of the display, but i really only notice it on all white backgrounds.

I think it's a result of falling asleep one night while I was in Touch Recovery flashing stuff (it lines up exactly with the top colored header in Touch Recovery 6.1)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Got mine day of release and no problems here. Love it, especially on liquid smooth jb!!!

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

section 8 said:


> VZN Nexus that I picked up on its release date.
> 
> Everything is perfect, except I have some screen burn. It's looks like a really faint yellowish horizontal line near the very top of the display, but i really only notice it on all white backgrounds.
> 
> ...


I also had that on my vzw nexus.I got my burn in from keeping it at 100% brightness

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

robbymueller said:


> Don't do that whole sweat on phone thing at the gym. Broke 1 phone & 2 iPods that way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I always use my gnex for music at the gym, completely naked (the phone that is







). Besides the screen getting a little smeared and steamy, it still works fine! Believe me, I get pretty sweaty but damn you must sweat a lot lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea....mine is the best...duh


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly I'm really starting to hate this phone, never had a single issue. Flashing, reflashing, theming changing everything works perfect. Guess I'll have to get an iPhone so I will have a phone that needs fixing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inc21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I do.... Never had a problem with any of my devices

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

jova33 said:


> As perfect as it gets. Speaker volume sucks. But that's normal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine is an original nexus, no issues ever

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

